
The Poetry I Was Grateful for in 2017 - kwindla
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/2017-in-review/the-poetry-i-was-grateful-for-in-2017
======
kwindla
I really, really enjoy reading poetry, which feels incredibly complementary to
writing computer code, to me. But somehow I do a terrible job keeping up with
new stuff that's published each year. So I find pieces like this, by Dan
Chiasson of The New Yorker, super valuable.

